# New Deluxe 30 Engine Questions



## mrein26 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I just purchased a new Ariens Deluxe 30 (921032) from my local dealer. First off, thanks to many of you as I relied heavily on this forum to help my decision on this purchase!

I may have a minor/adjustable issue with my engine. When I run it at full throttle, with the choke in the run position, the engine occasionally makes a sputtering sound (kind of like that Harley sound). It's occasional, so a sputtering sound every 5-10 seconds or so, sometimes more frequent. When I operate the machine, it seems to go away for the most part. I've tried to adjust the choke dial down by one click, but that doesn't help much.

Do I need to adjust the "Idle Screw" if this persist during operation? If so, is that something I can easily do myself?

Unrelated Questions: 

Do you guys leave in the gas cap insert with screen with the fill line?

Do you drain the carb bowl at the end of the season by simply unscrewing the carb bowl screw? Is that even necessary if you shut off the fuel line and run it until it shuts off?


----------



## mrein26 (Jan 12, 2015)

Here's my break-in/maintenance plan. Please offer any input or corrections if I have anything wrong.

-I adjusted housing/skids/air pressure per the Ariens video to mitigate Auto Turn issues. I will buy the Armour Skids if I have any issues.
-I will change the oil before the 5 hour mark. I'm going to use 5w30 synthentic oil. I want to change it every year atleast, should I change it after season or before season?
-Follow maintenance guides per this forum/manual (greasing/spark plug/etc..)
-Use only fresh fuel and add stabil to it.
-At season end, shut off the fuel line, run it dry, and pump out other fuel to store it dry.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

mrein26 said:


> Here's my break-in/maintenance plan. Please offer any input or corrections if I have anything wrong.
> 
> -I adjusted housing/skids/air pressure per the Ariens video to mitigate Auto Turn issues. I will buy the Armour Skids if I have any issues.
> -I will change the oil before the 5 hour mark. I'm going to use 5w30 synthentic oil. I want to change it every year atleast, should I change it after season or before season?
> ...


 after you get it running then turn the choke all the way off on that question. change the oil at the start of every new winter season. grease it every year, the plug change every 2 years, at the end of the season run the gas out of the tank and carb. so it is dry in there. you do not have to suck out every last drop in the carb. it will be fine. ALOHA from the sub-zero FROZEN TUNDRA.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

mrein26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just purchased a new Ariens Deluxe 30 (921032) from my local dealer. First off, thanks to many of you as I relied heavily on this forum to help my decision on this purchase!
> 
> ...


 leave the screen in there. do not unscrew the bowl just let the system run out of gas. you will be fine. turn the choke off after it gets up to full operating temp. as for now DO NOT TOUCH THAT IDLE SCREW. let us know how it goes on that issues.


----------



## mrein26 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, these newer machines tend to run very lean. I find I have to keep some minimal amount of choke dialed in for at least 5 minutes. Machine will die or not develop any power 'til it's got some heat in it!


----------



## mrein26 (Jan 12, 2015)

It sounds like during idle it's normal with the epa regulated, lean settings to expect a few sputters here and there. I'm anticipating once I run it at full load, throwing snow it won't hiccup once. I had a little patch of existing snow I was able to test it on, and although the sample size was small, it sounded good. I'll report back after the next snowfall and get to really test it. If there's any issues I'll just take it in to the dealer for a carb adjustment. Now I just have to wait for that blizzard!


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine does the same thing, but i just dial back the choke knob one click, and that usually takes care of it until it gets a bit warmer. If you have had gas sitting in there for more than a month, dump it and put new gas in with fuel stabilizer in it.


----------



## mrein26 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Yup normal. The newer Ariens Deluxe 30 & Pro 32s that I use with the B&S engines will sound like they are revving slightly and there will be a slight spit or sputter every few seconds as well. No worries. Just keep in mind that you'll likely have to fix the primer line that goes into the carb every few years due to rubber hose rot. That is to be expected.


----------



## mrein26 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I found a gas station with non-ethanol gas, so stocked up on that. Still waiting for that snow storm now...


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Yup normal. The newer Ariens Deluxe 30 & Pro 32s that I use with the B&S engines will sound like they are revving slightly and there will be a slight spit or sputter every few seconds as well. No worries. Just keep in mind that you'll likely have to fix the primer line that goes into the carb every few years due to rubber hose rot. That is to be expected.


If you need to replace the primer line i'd highly suggest you use VYTON which you can get from McMaster Carr.....it will last for many, many years.


----------



## mrein26 (Jan 12, 2015)

Bookmarked...Thanks!


----------

